# pawn shop hearts



## shanstar (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, my boyfriend and I have had an idea for a while for a website, and we finally were able to do it. We are asking people to send us pictures of hearts that they come across in daily life. For example, if you find a piece of sea glass that is heart-shaped, just snap a shot and email it to us. The website is sort of like the postsecret/found websites. We will credit you if you wish, but we will also keep it anonymous if you ask us to. When you email the picture, please include what the heart actually is, and where is was found. (example: Sea Glass, Montauk, NY). We really want to get this little project off the ground, so please help us out 

to check out what we have so far, please visit:
http://pawnshophearts.blogspot.com

and to email a picture, just send it to:
pawnshophearts@gmail.com

thanks!

<3
Shannon & Joe


----------



## shanstar (Feb 18, 2007)

Not that you guys have shown any pressing interest in this little project.. but I just want to let you know that we have quite  a few more new pictures up, and we would love whatever you could send our way


----------



## shanstar (Feb 25, 2007)

haha i feel like a loser being the only one to post in there three times in a row.. but whatever.

we have lots of new pictures up, from as far as jordan. we still need new ones, so send 'em over.

thanks!


----------



## 357magnum (Feb 25, 2007)

obsessed with hearts isee? or is that the theme but its cool interesting how you find things that form hearts.


----------



## mr e (Feb 25, 2007)

It's looking pretty good, some of my thoughts

I like the logo, but the "pawn shop hearts" seems a little lonely, it doesn't really integrate itself (aside from being pink) with the rest of the logo

If you're serious about this site going somewhere I would recommend getting your own domain and hosting and moving away from Blogger

All you have are pictures of hearts, which could work, but that's all there is. You should come up with some other content, as opposed to just a bunch of pictures going down the page.

Create some sort of navigation, categorize the pics, add in some original content, give us a reason to keep revisiting your site. As of right now, it takes me approximately 30 seconds to scan your entire site, there's not anything to there to keep me hanging around.

Also, instead of just linking the pictures to the .jpg, link them to a page with some information about the picture, or something at least, it'll look more uniform, but you might need to get away from Blogger to do that.

You could create a map (Google Maps) that marks the location of where the hearts came from for example, just an idea though, but more content would definitely not hurt you any.

Hope that helps some


----------



## craig (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent idea!!! Love the submissions so far.


----------



## teishu (Feb 26, 2007)

great idea.. some of the hearts can be difficult to see, not sure if there is a heart at all in a few lol..


----------



## shanstar (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input. We love the Google maps idea. We know the site is a little plain, but the blogspot site does limit us. The two of us are really poor college students living on our own in ny, so there isn't enough money to branch out domain-wise. Unless you guys know of free places.. that'd be cool.

Once we get more submissions we might make the page a little more complicated, but for now.. the simplicity seems to work.

Thanks for the Google maps idea, it's really cool. My boyfriend is really excited about it


----------



## mr e (Feb 26, 2007)

I know how the poor-college-student goes (there now), but you can get a domain for $8 a year, and hosting you can usually get down to a few bucks ($3-4) a month for a small site like yours that doesn't require anything fancy.

Though maybe something to look towards if/when the site takes off a bit more.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 26, 2007)

Higher resolution images would be nice.  If it filled most of the screen, there would be more for eyes to wander over.  Something like this would look really nice with one photo per page, then arrows and a "random" button beneath.  There are a lot of free templates out there.  But I think that tendency to scroll and scan would decrease if there were larger images and fewer images per page.


----------

